# anybody missing their boat?



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are missing your boat and trailer today, give me a call at 404-822-5486.
This morning we found a boat parked in our yard in Destin. We called the sheriff, figuring it was stolen. The officer ran the hull ID number and said it came back clear. There is no registration or registration number on the hull and no tag on the trailer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is interesting.

Maybe someones wife got it out of the yard and now it is in yours.

Does the condition render a project boat?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If it runs, I'll give you a dollar for it and come get it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Hmmm I'm in Destin and my body is getting worked on...... Want to take it out? Lol


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*body work*



BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hmmm I'm in Destin and my body is getting worked on...... Want to take it out? Lol


Looks like another auto correct casualty.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

$1.01


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It is a casualty for sure..... Happens to me all the time. Stupid phone


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

it's a nice boat that someone has put some work into. I would be willing to bet it was stolen, but, for the life of me I can't figure out why they would park it in my yard and leave it???????
Maybe because I live on a corner and they got scared.
I hope the owner will see my post.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

$1.02...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

$ 2.00


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Before I place a bid ... does it have trim tabs?




*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

$3.52


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Better yet, report that you found it with an empty fuel tank!! Lol


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to end this right now...$5.00 cash and half a spool of 10lb power pro!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

DLo said:


> I'm going to end this right now...$5.00 cash and half a spool of 10lb power pro!!


I got a $6.00 check and a case of beer of your choice.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Post up some pics of it

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Post up some pics of it
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


 Joel is all serious'ness, Not sure I would... I know alot of these guys are bidding as a joke..But I mean, if it was stolen and has'nt been reported yet.. Then he post pics and someone says ya hey thats my boat...When it really is'nt... Then it could be gone bye bye.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll bid $27.53, two Zebco 33s, one dull filet knife, a dozen lollipops, ( cherry) seven curtain rods, and 3 or 4 grandchildren. 
It may be mine anyway! It looks like the one you have, has a motor, rod holders, an anchor and is on a trailer. Is that it!!!?


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

Title's in the glove box.your welcome


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I figured it out, it is your present.

Someone is having fun.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)



wld1985 said:


> Murphy's Law said:
> 
> 
> > Post up some pics of it
> ...


And? If it's gone I don't think he'd care...just so long as it's gone.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

$28 and a box of fried chicken


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I thought for sure that someone would see the post and claim it, but, so far, nuttin. I'm not gonna post any pictures because if someone calls, I want them to already know what it looks like. If nobody comes forward in 60 days, I've got someone that wants it and I'll give it to them.
Please pass the word around. I know somebody wants it back.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

$33.33 and i'll buy lunch at mcdonalds {dollar menu only}


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll give 3 bunches of bananas.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Are there no registration numbers that can be used to track down the owner?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> I thought for sure that someone would see the post and claim it, but, so far, nuttin. I'm not gonna post any pictures because if someone calls, I want them to already know what it looks like. If nobody comes forward in 60 days, I've got someone that wants it and I'll give it to them.
> Please pass the word around. I know somebody wants it back.


 



Once it plays out and it is gone, Post up some photos to show what we missed out on......................


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Easter bunny dropped it off a tad early.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

what kind of power is on it? if its relatively new-ish you may could call whatever brand's servicing dealer and see if they have record of the ENGINE SERIAL NUMBERS being at their shop.

oh, and i'll step it up...$250!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What did the sheriffs deputy run for identification? ...or did he just research the system for missing and stolen boats? If it is an older boat, the hull number would have to come up somewhere... Or like said, engine serial number. 
In any case, if no one claims it within a years time it could be yours?!??


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

no registration numbers. no motor. 
sheriff used the hull ID number to run it.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

seabiscuit said:


> no registration numbers. no motor.
> sheriff used the hull ID number to run it.


Biscuit you know nobody is coming for the boat right ? they left it and scadaddled 
/


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> no registration numbers. no motor.
> sheriff used the hull ID number to run it.


Sounds like you ended up with someone's junk

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's why you should not be drink when driving home with your boat.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Does it look as if it had motors on it recently? Maybe someone stole the boat ripped the engines off and then dumped the hull in your yard?


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like somebody repainted the hull along with other fiberglass work, but, had not gotten to the point where they were installing the motor. Hull is in great shape, new seats, etc.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Case closed: sheriff called today saying the owner had called them. The owner reported that they had work done on the hull and that the person doing the work dropped the boat off at the wrong address. 
Sheriff will have them come by to retrieve it. 

This owner must be the only boat owner in the panhandle that does not visit this website.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> Case closed: sheriff called today saying the owner had called them. The owner reported that they had work done on the hull and that the person doing the work dropped the boat off at the wrong address.
> Sheriff will have them come by to retrieve it.
> 
> This owner must be the only boat owner in the panhandle that does not visit this website.


Good deal. You would be surprised at the amount of people still out there in this area that don't know about PFF. They are out there.:thumbsup:

Crazy that the people doing the work would just drop off a boat like that and not follow up to make sure the customer got it etc...


----------

